# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  صور ثرات القطيف تجنن

## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
القطـــــــيف مني وفيني :: مكانها وسط عيني :: ياناس قلبي دخلها :: من قبل ماوصل بحرها :: هي نجمة الشرق :: وهي عروس الخليج 
•·.·°¯`··• (القطيف) •··°¯`·.·•


ومن أهم هذه المدن والقرى:
سيهات، عنك، القديح، صفوى، العوامية، الملاحة، الجش، الحله ،أم الحمام، الجارودية، التوبي، أم الساهك، أبو معن، الأوجام، بالإضافة إلى جزيرة تاروت، التي تشمل تاروت، ودارين والربيعية، وسنابس، والزور وغيرها. 


وهدي بعد الصور :
سوق الخضار والفواكه



بائع التتن في سوق مياس

في موسم الرطب ينتشر الباعه في كل مكان

صيد اللؤلؤ من الحرف القديمه التي اندثرت بعد اكتشاف النفط

باص الركاب بالقرب من سوق القطيف

بين الاحياء بجزيرة تاروت عام 1964

الساباط وهي وهي ازقه مسقوفه بين البيوت

جمرك القطيف 

الجزء المتبقي من قلعه القطيف قل تسويتها بالارض

اول محطه بنزين بالقطيف

مدير جمرك القطيف

سوق القطيف

الكشته(التنزه)في البحر بالقوارب الصغيره

السوق القديم

سفن صيد على شاطئ دارين

والله تراثنا حلو ياليتنا لحقنا عليه او لحقنا على حياة اجدادنا البسيطه 
واتمنى التقرير يعجبكم

*ملتووووش لعيونكم

----------


## احلى توته

يالله
روعـــــــــــــــه الصور
بس قديمه قديمه من وين جايبتها :huuh:  :huh: 
ههههه

لا عدمت جديدك
تحيااتي
تووته

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*أختي عاشقة المستحييل شكرا لك على هذه الصور التراثية القديمة*  
*و هذي الصورة نعم كانت جزء من السوق لكنها كانت نخل فحولت إلى مبنى يخدم شيئين:* 
** 
*الأرضية هي دكاكين لبيع العيش و غيره و بها الآن الراجحي - مركز للصرافة* 
*أما الطابق العلوي فكانت مقر للبلدية* 
*و بقيت فيه حتى تحولت إلى مقرها الآن في الشريعة* 
*و هذا الطراز من البناء التراثي النادر اقتطعوا منه قطعة صغيرة قبل أن يهدموا المبنى و وضعوها في حديقة صغيرة كانت موجودة في شارع القدس جهة الشمال عند التقاطع و قد صورتها:* 
** 
*لا أعلم إذا لا زالت موجودة* 
*و أيضا مشكورة لأيجاد صورة السيارة التي ذكرتها في موضوع لي و هذه السيارة الباص نعم قد "صنعت في القطيف":* 
** 
*و اسمحي لي إن تصرفت خطأ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صور راااااااائعه
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه غناتي
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> يالله
> 
> روعـــــــــــــــه الصور
> بس قديمه قديمه من وين جايبتها
> ههههه 
> لا عدمت جديدك
> تحيااتي
> 
> تووته



 
هلاوغلا بالبنوتهـ احلى توتهـ  :embarrest: 


مروركـ الاروع  :rolleyes: 

اما من وين جايبتها اوووهـ لا تسأليني دار راسي  :wacko: واني ادور من موقع لين موقع لين حصلتهم  :amuse: 


اممممم :bigsmile: 

لاخلاولاعدم منك  :amuse: 

دمتي متواصلهـ معي ياحلووهـ 


تحياتيـ 

عاشقة المستحييل  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *أختي عاشقة المستحييل شكرا لك على هذه الصور التراثية القديمة*  
> *و هذي الصورة نعم كانت جزء من السوق لكنها كانت نخل فحولت إلى مبنى يخدم شيئين:* 
> ** 
> *الأرضية هي دكاكين لبيع العيش و غيره و بها الآن الراجحي - مركز للصرافة* 
> *أما الطابق العلوي فكانت مقر للبلدية* 
> *و بقيت فيه حتى تحولت إلى مقرها الآن في الشريعة* 
> *و هذا الطراز من البناء التراثي النادر اقتطعوا منه قطعة صغيرة قبل أن يهدموا المبنى و وضعوها في حديقة صغيرة كانت موجودة في شارع القدس جهة الشمال عند التقاطع و قد صورتها:* 
> ...



 
هلا فيكـ جدوو ابو سلطان  :wink: 

مشكووووور لمرورك الجميييل <<متفشله مو عارفه وش تقووول  :huh: 

لاخلاولاعدمـ من طلتكـ البهيه جدوو  :bigsmile: 


دمت متواصل معي  :rolleyes: 

ودي ووردي  :amuse: 

عاشقة المستحييل  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:bigsmile: 



> صور راااااااائعه
> ربي يعطيك الف عافيه غناتي
> دمتي بود
> موفقه



 
هلا دمووووعه  :amuse: 

مرورك الاروعـ  :embarrest: 

الله يعافيك :rolleyes:  

لاخلاولاعدمـ  :bigsmile: 

دمتي كما تحبي  :embarrest: 

ودي ووردي 

عاشقة المستحيل  :embarrest:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مشكوره على هالصور التراثيه الحلوه
بس صغار مايمديني اتمقل فيهم >>جان كبرتيهم ليي


مشكوره مره ثانيه 
وداني جبت لش كم وحده مشاركه مني 
إنشاء الله تعجبش
واتقبلي لقافتي













































طبعا بدون تعليق

----------


## جراح العترة

*عاشقة المستحيل*

*موضوع في قمة الرووووعة*

*يعطيك ألف عافية ع الطرح*

*بانتظار جديدك بشوووق*

*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## العظم الناري

مشكورين على الصور النادرة والتراثية

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووووور العطــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

لاتحرمونيـ تواجدكم بمتفحاتيـ  
ربيـ مايحرمنيـ منكمـ  
دمتوا متواصلينـ معي  
تحياتيـ  


عاشقة المستحييل...~}

----------


## ارسم العشق

الصور روعه
يسلمووووو على الصور

----------


## hope

*ياعيني ع  الصور*
*مره حلوين*

*يسلموو خيتوو ع الطرح*

*بنتظار المزيد* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووووور العطــــــــــــــــــــــــر  
لاتحرمونيـ تواجدكم بمتفحاتيـ  
ربيـ مايحرمنيـ منكمـ  
دمتوا متواصلينـ معي  
تحياتيـ  

عاشقة المستحييل...~}

----------


## النظره البريئه

والله ياحلاة بيوت اهل الاول 
ياريتنا لحقنا عليهم
يعطيك العافيه ع الصور
موفقين

----------


## ولد_الديرة

صور ولا اروع

شكرا

----------


## khozam

الله الله على الصور

ذكرتني بطفولتي كنت اطنطت داخل القلعة وهي مسورة من بيت الى بيت

دخلت كل البيوت المسكرة ونتقل من بيت الى بيت على طريق السطوح

الله ايام جميلة راحت


عاشقة المسستحيل

 اشكرك بشده على الصور الروووعة جدا جدا

ما قصرتي والله واذا في صور بعد لا تبخلي علينا فيهم

الاخ الفاضل ابو سلطان
واختي حساسه

يعطيكم العافية على المداخلة الحلوة بالصور

تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بصراحه الموضوع مش موضوعي
  الأخ الحبيب 
مشكور على ردك على إضافتي
وصور التراث تلقاهم في صفحة الأخ : أبو سلطان

مرة ثانيه مشكور على التشجيع

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو عاشقه الصور مره قديمه وحلووه
تشكري عالطرح
تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 





لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  


عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## أبو سلطان

أحم أحم أبو سلطان وياكم مرة فانيه

مو چنش بتي نسيتي ديرتنا ليه؟

و الله فشيله، دي وين أودي رقعة وجهي من ربعي 

لكن غالبيتهم راحوا العوين الله و يرحمهم ربي العالمين

المرحوم ملا علي بن رمضان ايقول: "كلهم أهل البحاري قد مضو حيث الريال"

لكن البحاري في موسوعتش إنتي بتي ما ذكرتيها

و أيضا اعنك

علما بأني مريت على موضوعش من أول لكن ما تأملت 

لو يمكن علشان كنت جديد و خايف

على العموم أهم انذكروا الحين

و تشكري

----------


## ساريه

ما شاء الله 

رررررررررررررررررررروعه 

يسلمو الانامل 


لك تحياتي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

يعطيك العافية على الطرح 
 بإنتظار جديدك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 






لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  



عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## القلب الحنون1

مشكورة على الصور الجميلة  
تقديري

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 

لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  
لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  
دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## تحطيم كول

مشكورين على الصور النادرة والتراثية

----------


## سفر

الله صور رهيبه والله يسلم من نقلهاا ياارب وننتظر منك المزيد

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

الصووووووووور روعة 
يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## كتكوتــه

_وااااو الصور مره روعه يسلموووو و يعطيكم العافيه_

----------


## حنين الايام

الصور مره روعه

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

_يعطيكم العافيه ننتظر المزيد_

----------


## دفء القلب

الصورجد رووووووووووعه
يسلمووووو على الصور

----------


## جنى الورود

*تشكري أختي عاشقة المستحيل على الصور الجميلة* 
*وأشكر الأخت حساسة بزيادة على الصور لأنهاذكرتني بطفولتي يامة لعبت بهذالأماكن مرة حلوة*

----------


## انوار الضحى

الصوووووووووووووور روعة بس قديمة جدا 
           يسلمووووووووووووووو

تحياتي لك

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

صور جداا رائعة غاليتي ,’

----------

